# A good day for channels



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished the GMR yesterday, between W.C and Franklin, water was up 2 feet and slowly falling, murky and with the slightly warmer temps, figured it would be a good time to get out. Water temps were near 44 degrees and the fish felt reallly cold but still had good fights in them.

Shore fished in one of Dinkbusters super secret wintering high water spots and found the fish there, not in huge numbers but enough to make it a great afternoon of fishing. in 3 hrs hooked 9 and landed 7. all the fish were carbon copy 3.5 lbers except a 10" dink and another fish around 2 lbs. All taken on a 3 way after i downscaled my presentation to a 3/0 Gama circle and quarter sized chunks of shad. The winter bite is here folks, they would tap tap the rod but never take it, I had to lift the rod on the gental pull down of the tip and they were there. I didnt take any pics since I was by myself and these were fairly average fish for the area I was fishing. Did I mention it was reallly windy out?? so windy that the gusts were bending the line the same as the hits I was getting, very light. 

The area I was fishing is a deeper channel near the bank with some wood and current in it. Fish were spread out in this area, 1 here and 1 there.

Bummer Dink couldnt make it, he missed out on a pretty good afternoon. 

Salmonid


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

True Cat Warrior... I keep telling myself that I should try to get out there but these temps can be brutal especially when the bite is slow. I havent got out since that tourney you all hosted, but its cool to see your still catchin them. Do you have any luck fishing resivoirs for channels in the winter? Also I almost always fish at night, are they more active during the day this time of year or is that just when you can get out?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Steelwolve said:


> True Cat Warrior... I keep telling myself that I should try to get out there but these temps can be brutal especially when the bite is slow. I havent got out since that tourney you all hosted, but its cool to see your still catchin them. Do you have any luck fishing resivoirs for channels in the winter? Also I almost always fish at night, are they more active during the day this time of year or is that just when you can get out?


for some reason channels bite best in the morning hours in the winter, preferably between 8-noon. after 2pm they just seem to vanish. dark? i have NEVER caught a channel after dark during winter, even during long warm spells. sure would have liked to went, working 12-1/2 hr night shifts kinda puts a pinch on fishing time


----------



## The Real Riverking (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day Mark..Glad you found some fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and Dink found some more channels this morning in the freezing rain. He will post some pics and report later tonight. May have found a new wintering hole so thats always a bonus.

Salmonid who is just now thawed out....


----------

